# اجمل مقال نيوتن عن الكتاب المقدس



## مارينا مارجرجس (4 يوليو 2012)

*نيوتن كاتب ايضا ودائما كان يشكر المسيح على مايفعلة معة وكان مدوام لقراة الانجيل
اكتشف وحدد مكان صلب المسيح وبعدة اكدب الدراسات المسيحيةان المكان الذى حددة نيوتن كان صحيح
حاول اكتشاف المخطوطات المخفية فى الكتاب المقدس ولكن هذة المحاولة فشلت ومن مقاولتة :

اسحق نيوتن (1642 -1727 )
رئيس الفلاسفه : " اننا نحسب كتاب الله ابلغ فلسفه فاننى اجد فيع علامات اثبت على صدقه مما فى اى تاريخ اخر"
*


----------



## مارينا مارجرجس (4 يوليو 2012)

*اقوال مشاهير العالم عن الكتاب المقدس*

اكيد كلنا عارفين ان كتبنا العظيم اعظم كتب العالم 
بس هل عارفنا اراء المشاهير اية فى ناس بيهمها الموضوع دة فعلشان كدة حبيت انزلة :

*جورج واشنطن الاب 
( 1732 – 1799 ) و هو احد اعظم رؤساء امريكا : " يستحيل حكم العالم حكما عادلا بدون الله و الكتاب المقدس "*

*ابراهام لنكولن ( 1809 – 1865 )
و هو ايضا واحد من اعظم رؤساء امريكا : " لولا الكتاب المقدس ما عرفنا الخطأ من الصواب ، و كل ما يختص بمصلحه البشر هنا و هناك مدون فيه ، و فوق هذا فقد كان لنور الوحى الرائع تأثير اصلاحى على الجنس البشرى *

*ثيؤدور روزفلت
( تولى الرئاسه فى امريكا من 1937 – 1945 ) : " ان الانسان الذى ليس له علاقه بالكتاب المقدس يخسلا خساره ينبغى الاسراع الى تعويضها بكل الجهد "*
*
الملكه فيكتوريا ( 1819 -1901 )
ملكه انجلترا : اجابت سفيرا لاحدى الدول الافريقيه و قد سالها عن سر عظمه بريطانيا فأشارت بيدها الى الكتاب المقدس و قالت " هذا هو سر قوه انجلترا "*

ر*وبرت بويل ( 1627 -1691 )
العالم الانجليزى الشهير : " مثل الكتاب المقدس بين الالكتب مثل الماس بين الاحجار الكريمه اثمنها و اشدها لمعانا و اكثرها فعلا فى نشر النور و اقواها و اصحها فى التأثير "*

*فرنسيس بيكون ( 1561 – 1626 )
العلامه الفرنسى : " ان خلائقك يا الهى كانت لى كتاب و لكن كتابك فاقها جميعا .... ان الكتاب المقدس جدير بالدراسه اكثر من اى كتاب اخر"*

*اسحق نيوتن (1642 -1727 )
رئيس الفلاسفه : " اننا نحسب كتاب الله ابلغ فلسفه فاننى اجد فيع علامات اثبت على صدقه مما فى اى تاريخ اخر"*

*جون لوك (1632 – 1704 )
الفيلسوف الفرنسى : " انى اقبل بكل ممنونيه نور الوحى و افرح به لانه اراحنى فى امور كثيره . الامر الذى لا اقدر عليه بعقلى الضعيف "*

*جان جاك روسو ( 1712 – 1778 )
الفيلسوف الفرنسى : " اننى اعترف بان عظمه الكتاب المقدس تدهشنى كما ان طهاره الانجيل تؤثر على نفسى "
*
*جوته ( 1749 -1832 )
الشاعر الالمانى : " ليتقدم العالم كما يريد و لترتق فروع البحث البشرى الى منتهاها فليس منها ما يقوم مقام الكتاب المقدس الذى هو اساس طل تهذيب و مصدر كا ارتقاء "*

*دانيال وبستر ( 1782 – 1852 )
صاحب قاموس الكتاب المقدس : "قد قرأت الكتاب المقدس كله عده مرات و اما الان فأقرأه مره فى كل سنه فانه افضل كتاب للمشرعين كما للاهوتيين ، و انا اشفق على الانسان الذى لا يجد فيه غذاء لافكاره و قوانين لسيرته "
*
*السير وليم جونز :
وهو واحد من اعظم رجال القضاء و القانون المعاصرين :" اننى قرات الكتاب المقدس قانونيا و بانتباه و انا الان لهذا الراى ان الكتاب المقدس بغض النظر عن اصله الالهى يحوى بلاغه حقيقيه و جمالا فائقا و ادابا نقيه و تواريخ هامه و ارق اساليب الشعر و الفصاحه اكثر مما يمكن ان يجمع فى باقى الكتب جميها"*

*فرادى :
مكتشف مغناطيسيه الكهرباء : " لماذا يضل الناس و عندهم الكتاب المقدس"
*
*تشارلز ديكنز :
الاديب الانجليزى الشهير : الكتاب المقدس هو افضل كتاب عرفه العالم "*

*غاندى :
الزعيم الهندى : " الكتاب المقدس تاج الكتب و الموعظه على الجبل هى دره هذا التاج*

ايماننا المسيحى حقيقى ومؤكد بالادلة وكتابنا ليس محرف وبالادلة برضة وباثبات التاريخ 
الكتاب المقدس ليس كتاب اليوم او الغد ولكنة كتاب الاجيال 

                                                 `•.¸¸.•´´¯`••._☺*мẴЯİηā*♂ ♀`•.¸¸.•´´¯`••._.•


----------



## tonyturboman (6 يوليو 2012)

موضوع رائـــــــــــــــــــــــــع
شكرا لك


----------



## كلدانية (6 يوليو 2012)

شكرا  مارينا 
على الموضوع الرائع ​


----------



## النهيسى (7 يوليو 2012)

*موضوع جميل جدا جدا شكرا​*


----------



## يسطس الأنطونى (7 يوليو 2012)

موضوع جميل جدا
أشكرك مارينا على مجهودك
​


----------



## منتهى ابشارة (7 يوليو 2012)

اجمل موضوع  عاشت الايادي......   وانا اقول ان الكتاب المقدس هو الدليل الوحيد والمخطط لحياة كل انسان ليوصله الى الهدف المنشود(الحياة الابدية)


----------



## مارينا مارجرجس (7 يوليو 2012)

وانا بشكركم كلكم 
*كلدانية\tonyturboman\ النهيسى\يسطس الانطونى \منتهى ابشارة[/SIZE]*
على التعليقات الجميلة دى كلها شكرا ليكم انتم بتعلقاتكم مستمرة


----------



## +إيرينى+ (9 يوليو 2012)

*موضوع حلو حلو​*


----------

